# What to do with Dried Corn?



## cjconrad

We bought a 50# bag of "Yellow Corn", and now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it!  I had naively thought that soaking it and cooking in the pressure cooker would let us serve it as a side dish -- in place of the canned corn we've always used.  When we tried that, the corn kernels were very large (compared to what we are used to) and chewy -- not good.  I now suspect that the corn is not "sweet corn", but "field corn".  Am I correct, or did we not prepare it properly?  If we prepared wrong, how *should* we prepare it?  If we did it correctly, but it's fields corn, then what CAN we do with it?  Only make meal of it for cornbread and (do something to it to make) grits?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Check HERE and HERE for two ideas....There are many more!

Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------



## mcnerd

If the kernels are very large, are you sure you don't have Hominy?

I don't think proper hydration would occur in a pressure cooker.  They need a slow absorption of moisture I would think.  I use dehydrated corn in my stews and soups with no problems.


----------



## cjconrad

My thanks for the replies.  Regarding Hominy, I actually don't even know what that is (other than being told I can't sing in "hominy"), but, the distributor's label is clearly "2008 Organic Yellow Corn".  I called the distributor today and was told that it is used for milling into corn meal, grits, etc.  So, Uncle Bob, is this the kind of corn to be used in the recipe links?  Thanks to all ...


----------



## Uncle Bob

cjconrad said:
			
		

> So, Uncle Bob, is this the kind of corn to be used in the recipe links?



It appears that it is....However, be advised I have never used dried corn in this manner...Only for grinding into meal, to make grits, and for livestock feed etc..
It seems the recipe is pretty standard for dried beans, peas, etc...Soak over night...to rehydrate somewhat... then cook slowly for a long period of time until tender.


----------



## cjconrad

Thank you ... We'll give it a try.


----------

